

The Geigenwerk/"Leonardo's piano" reinvented in the '70s—as a guitar accessory - leoc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkzzBoDnWfM

======
leoc
Re. Geigenwerk versus /viola organista/, I'll leave this here:
[http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2013/11/leonardos-
ins...](http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2013/11/leonardos-instrument-
no-its-an-obscure-german-contraption.html)

